# What Kind of Grease/Oil to Use?



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm ready to reassemble my Remington RW1K77 rifle and wondered if anyone could suggest what kind/type of grease/oil to use and how much and if so, where to apply it? This is a total reassembly of everything after replacing a broken spring guide.

I do have ARH Moly Paste, ARH Heavy Tar and ARH Clear Tar and some REMCoil if any of those will work.


----------



## thumb (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevermind, I found out elsewhere.


----------

